# Frösche... wann gehen die ab?



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2004)

oder besser gesagt, ab wann machen/gehen die "in Winterruhe"?

Im letzten Jahr habe ich da nicht so drauf geachtet, irgenwann waren die __ Frösche eben futsch.
Und nun....  so lange es Sonne gab, lagen meine Froggis immer noch auf den Schiefeplatten, wärmten sich den Balg auf...
Wenns regnete, waren sie weg... *Schulterzuckt*, kamen aber an Tagen mit Sonne wieder.
Nun ist das Wasser auf ca. 13° zurückgegangen in meiner Pfütze, keine Sonne(jedenfalls nicht lange genug), 
seit dem sind meine Froggies wech *heul*
Das ist doch noch viel zu früh, um sich auf den Teichboden zu legen, oder? 

Das Frösche im/auf meinem Teichboden überwintert haben, weiß ich 100%

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr? Seht ihr eure Frösche noch...? oder sollten meine ganz abgehauen sein?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2004)

hallo wasserfloh,
also bei schönem wetter seh ich meine froggis noch regelmässig im bzw. am wasser oder im gebüsch.
es ist aber schon merklich weniger geworden. ich glaube, dass sie sich nun langsam zurückziehen. kommt wohl auch auf die art an. einige überwintern ja an land. da hab ich schon mal ein paar laubhügel aufgeschüttet.
tja, die froggi-saison neigt sich dem ende entgegen. :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Wasserfloh,

längst nicht alle, aber die meisten __ Frösche überwintern an Land. Die Idee mit den Laubhaufen ist hervorragend.

Hier bei uns ist es noch recht warm - tagsüber so 25 Grad, Wassertemperatur pendelt um 20 Grad. Dennoch bemerken die Froggies, dass es Herbst wird. Zunächst einmal sind sie schon wieder viel scheuer und springen ins Wasser, wenn man sich auch nur nähert.  Trotz der Wärme bekommt man schon viel weniger von ihnen zu sehen. Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass sie dunkle, warme Plätze nicht unmittelbar in Teichnähe aufsuchen. Es ist also ein Prozess, der eine Weile braucht. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Winterruhe einen Block der Inaktivität darstellt: Ist es einmal etwas wärmer, tauchen die Frösche sehr schnell wieder auf, um sich bei erneuten Kälteperioden wieder zurückzuziehen. Um sich ganz zu verstecken muss es m.E. noch ein ganzes Stück kälter werden und der Sonne muss die Kraft fehlen, Teich und Umgebung nennenswert zu erwärmen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2004)

*re*

hallo
ich muß beim Laufen immer aufpassen..
der ganze Frosch und Krötenkindergarten hüpft und springt durcheinander.

*Steinhaufen stehen bereit
*Laubhaufen werden noch angelgt
*die Beete werden mit Reisig abgedeckt 

da werden sich doch genug Stellen finden.....

schönen Abend


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen

auch bei uns wimmelt es noch von Fröschen .
Zum überwintern können sie es sich im Komposthaufen , am Ende des Grundstückes , gemütlich machen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2004)

Moin moin,

dann werde ich also, wenn die Sonne dann doch noch mal kommen sollte, schauen, ob meine Froggies wiederkommen.
Fallendes Laub gibt es bei uns eh genug, weil ich das nur auf dem Rasen wegräume, wenn.... 
aber im Pflanzstreifen alles liegen lasse, was fällt.

Man merkt hier aber doch schon deutlich, dass der Herbst kümmt  
wenns doch bloß nicht so feucht wäre, gegen Kälte ansich hab ich ja nix, aber wenn das Nass einem die Hosenbeine raufkriecht, das mag ich gar nicht (jetzt mit Fiffi raus muß *umpf*)


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

meine Gäste, zwei Teichfrösche, sind seit ca. 3 Wochen verschwunden.  :cry: 

Ich hoffe aber auf reichlich Nachwuchs im nächsten Jahr.  Hinten im Garten gibts bei mir genügend Wildnis mit Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten für die Froggies. Außerdem lebt bei mit noch irgendwo eine __ Erdkröte. Die habe ich schon mal beim kartoffelnpflanzen ausgegraben. Wenn die sich dann auch vermehrt gehts den __ Schnecken im Gemüsegarten nächstes Jahr an den Kragen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

*nur so*


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

*seufz*... überall lese ich, dass die __ frösche schon wieder eingetroffen sind und wie oben Huckepack spielen.
Bei mir ist absolut noch nix krummbeiniges angekommen, oder gar aus dem Wasser gekrabbelt.

bin noch ganz Frosch- oder auch Krötenlos *heult*


----------

